# leg pain



## mer36 (May 22, 2003)

I've had IBS for about 15 years, and am always concerned that it might progress to a more serious disease. For the last year I have been experiencing leg pain on and off. It is a throbbing dull aching feeling. I've been to the doctor and they can't associate it with anything except muscle aches. The strange thing to me is I really notice the pain after a bowel movement. Has anyone else ever experienced this problem?


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I get lots of leg pain and have been diagnosed with ibs. I find it worse when I am constipated but often my legs feel quite achy, wobbly and weak


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I get lots of leg pain because I have a disk injury. siatica.


----------



## Lynda J (Mar 4, 2003)

Stress and the fact that with IBS our intestins don't absorbe minerals properly may result in a reduced level of Magnesium. Low mag will cause sleep problems as well as leg cramps. I started taking mag several years and haven't had leg cramps in over 2 years.


----------



## hellmom629 (May 14, 2003)

on "leg pain". i experience that too ,along with my IBS. my doctors tell me i also have "restless leg Syndrome" and thats where the leg pain comes from, that all my disorders are linked. that it all goes along with the brain chemical 'seratonin'. that people with IBS often have Restless Leg and Depression along with their other symptoms.someday someone is gonna figure out what in the brain is causing this and we can get treated. nothings they do for me helps right now. the 'leg pain' is by FAR my worst symptom right now. its not a cramp, it is a dull ache, like a truck just ran over my entire leg. either that or i ran a marathon. every tendon and muscle screams. nothing helps and only codiene blocks it , but then i get constipated. its a huge circle huh ?i am relieved to hear others have this symptom. i am sorry for you, but relieved. i am starting to think i have MS. i am so sick of all the tests, they come up with NOTHING and cost so much money. i have resigned myself to living with constant pain and constipation .hang in there all !


----------



## ouch it hurts (Aug 24, 2009)

I most definately have experienced very bad leg pain and am right now. I am associating it with IBS. My husband has leg pain also .


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Leg pain is common, but I dunno if it is more common in IBSers. A lot of people get this that don't have IBS.If you have more all over body pain it may be worth getting evaluated for fibromyalgia. FM and IBS do go together a lot more often than they would by chance alone.A lot of people find calcium and magnesium supplements good for lower leg cramping. It may be worth a shot.Calcium tends to be constipatingMagnesium tends to loosen stools.So sometimes you have to be careful with IBSers. Generally in most healthy people a combination of 2 parts Calcium to 1 part Magnesium works to balance the side effects. That ratio is common in a lot of combination pills. You may need to adjust that if you need a little more of one side effect or the other. In this case you want to absorb the minerals so making sure you don't take too much at one time is important. We can't really absorb more than 500 mgs of calcium at a time, so better to get lower dose pills and take them more often than big pills with 1000 mgs of Calcium at a shot.


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

According to my consultant, leg pain is a recognised symptom of IBS. The version I get feels like nerve pain, whether or not that is definitely related to my IBS I'm not sure, but it's pretty bad when it happens, and I do feel it mostly when spending my daily eternity on the toilet.Gradually appears over 2 days, then goes really bad for another 2 or 3 days, then gradually subsides over the next 2 or 3 days. It normally happens on average about every 6 weeks or so, sometimes more frequently, sometimes if I'm 'lucky' it wont appear for several months.It can happen in either leg, though I've never (yet) had it in both legs at the same time.One more symptom of the hell of IBS!


----------

